# Skate



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

is it ok to feed piranha skate? I figure they are just like rays.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i would of thought so yes. its white meat. im sure you can pick some up at the local supermarket or fish monger.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

JP your really starting to experiment, butterfish, now this thing lol

all i would worry about is thiamine inhibeters in some fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol yea, I figure all the cartilage would provide some additional nutrition as compare to fillet only. piranhas eat ray in the wild if given the chance so why not in my aquarium








it's around $2 or so per pound so I could use it together with perch, butterfish and catfish as stable food for my p's. (all around similar price)

according to this link that skate (Raja Spp.) does not contain Thiaminase.
http://theaquariumwiki.com/Thiaminase#Anim...ning_Thiaminase

not too sure about butterfish, a link I found say it does contain Thiaminase but an other link I found say it doesn't....
um...and bullhead catfish also contatins thiaminase???


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, the more varied the diet the better, its a bitch when you get contradictory info, although shrimp also contains thiamine and lots of peeps use it daily with good results


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I know, contradictory info sux, but I'm just going to use them anyway. long time ago I fed my reds gold fish only (when I didn't know much) and they grew out just fine and even had a breeding pair that mated a few times.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting, I still would limit thiaminase containing foods though


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Soul Assassin said:


> Interesting, I still would limit thiaminase containing foods though


of course, I'll probably still use smelts and perch as main and use butterfish, shrimp, skate as secondary.


----------

